# ECD hunt today.



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Got of work early today and went out dove hunting in the front yard. Shot 17 birds in about 30 minutes, pretty fast action. Got bored with the 12 gauge so shot a few with the 20 and even one with the little 410. The dogs loved to retrieve on the ground and take a break from the water.









Jaxie ................................................... Drake


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like a fun day

How much more meat do you think is on those birds as opposed to a regular mourning dove?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you've ever seen a pigeon breast there a little bit smaller than that. And quite a bit more than a mourning. Inmy opinion


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so where would you find those around here i have been wanting to try some of those but the only place ive seen them is in private property down in springville so any help?


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like an idiot...don't ECD migrate? I stopped hunting them when the dove season ended because I thought they would have left too...??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought the dove season was over? How do you tell them apart?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Telling them apart is all about practice. At first I struggled and now I have a hard time seeing how I ever confused the two. ECDs are more the size of a small pigeon, They are lighter colored and their tail will fan out like a grouse when they land.

[Eurasian+Collared-Dove+2.jpg]
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_OYjskRx08bY/R ... Dove+2.jpg

http://world.std.com/~eva/utah/eurasian ... d_dove.jpg


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea I thought they would have been gone by now but saw three in my back yard sunday night.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Could just be me but seems stupid to close one and keep the other open. I bet most people can't tell them apart. Imho they should close the same time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Could just be me but seems stupid to close one and keep the other open.


From what I understand there is no "season" for ECDs because they are an invasive species which you dont need a license to shoot and there is no limit on how many you can shoot either.

Sounds like an opportunity to take a friend out hunting that isnt too sure they want to get into it...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="fixed blade":i4azn0bz]Could just be me but seems stupid to close one and keep the other open.


From what I understand there is no "season" for ECDs because they are an invasive species which you dont need a license to shoot and there is no limit on how many you can shoot either.

Sounds like an opportunity to take a friend out hunting that isnt too sure they want to get into it...[/quote:i4azn0bz]

You've got yourself a date! :mrgreen:


----------

